# Heading to Big Pine Key on June 3rd



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey alll. My buddy and his family are heading to Big Pine Key this week and have a spare room they offered up to me. So I’ll be trailering my skiff down there and exploring/fishing for the first time. Any suggestions how/where to fish Big Pine Key? Best tides for spots, etc? I’m thinking of hitting some of the nearest bridges, looking for Tarpon of course and maybe net some bait as well. Any input is welcomed. Thanks in advance! 👍👍


----------



## Darla (May 20, 2021)

matt_baker_designs said:


> Hey alll. My buddy and his family are heading to Big Pine Key this week and have a spare room they offered up to me. So I’ll be trailering my skiff down there and exploring/fishing for the first time. Any suggestions how/where to fish Big Pine Key? Best tides for spots, etc? I’m thinking of hitting some of the nearest bridges, looking for Tarpon of course and maybe net some bait as well. Any input is welcomed. Thanks in advance! 👍👍


Contents, Spanish Banks, Coupon Bight, Loggerhead.


----------



## ibefisherman (Apr 20, 2017)

I suggest running a little further South and make a right on blimp road (15 min. approx.) , go to the end and you will be at the ramp. Grab a chart and you will have plenty of places to check out.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

All the tarpon you could want are going to be on the Spanish Harbor Bridge. You can launch at the Spanish harbor boat ramp, idle out to the bridge. 

However, the worm hatch just went down the past 3 nights, so the tarpon tend to disappear for a few days after the hatch as they migrate offshore to spawn. Some will come back, some will begin their northbound trek.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I fished Big Pine May 10-14. If you really want to fish tarpon at daybreak head into back country to Little Spanish Key. They will be there rolling out there. They follow the banks. Don't use a trolling motor. I assume u are flyfishing. Dark purple small. Check out the bait and that matches it. Yes you can fish Bahia Honda bridge, on the outgoing tide along with everyone else on the south end. Or you can set up outside the park on the bank on the north with fewer. Did not find them on Spanish bridge. Good luck. If there was a worm hatch worm flies might still work. Did not for us.


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies so far. I really appreciate the input, it helps out for sure. 👍


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

matt_baker_designs said:


> Thanks for all the replies so far. I really appreciate the input, it helps out for sure. 👍


Good luck! I just got back a few weeks ago. I thought are fish were smart! Oh well I learned a lot about the Oceanside migrating tarpon. They are truely amazing creatures. Send pics


----------

